# raising chicken in china



## a00001 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am raising chicken in china,hope to expand business,everyone do you have suggestion?


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

How many chickens do you raise?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you have any pics of your setup?


----------



## a00001 (Jul 22, 2012)

Keith said:


> How many chickens do you raise?


Two thousand just beginning


----------



## a00001 (Jul 22, 2012)

Austin said:


> Do you have any pics of your setup?


I will post when china pc fixed


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Be careful of bird flu. It runs in large operations. It can be deadly.


----------



## a00001 (Jul 22, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Be careful of bird flu. It runs in large operations. It can be deadly.


Yes'thank you'and more I thinking about the marketing


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You need to keep very vigilant about your husbandry, quarantine illness and new additions, stay on top of clean water and unspoiled food.


----------



## a00001 (Jul 22, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> You need to keep very vigilant about your husbandry, quarantine illness and new additions, stay on top of clean water and unspoiled food.


thanks,where are you raising?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in New Jersey. I had chickens as a child and I'm a veterinarian. I'm looking to get started again as I am going through a divorce and need a positive distraction. Uuuugggg.


----------



## a00001 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you walk out that soon,and how many chicken? Are they in the backyard?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No chickens yet. Planning takes longer than I wish it did but I'll be happier later if I make plans now.


----------



## a00001 (Jul 22, 2012)

I were working in Houston, good place, for half year,


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm looking for work on the East coast.


----------



## a00001 (Jul 22, 2012)

Where is east coast? Newyork or Los angeles


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

About an hour from New York in New Jersey. Lol


----------

